# Morrowind console problems



## Lobsta (Feb 27, 2008)

hi there, 
i cannot open the console in Morrowind GOTY. i have all the expansions installed and the latest patch. i have looked at the other threads on this topic and they have not been helpful. the main reasons why they havent been helpful is 
a) my Morrowind.ini file does not have a bAllowConsole line
b) i have a laptop that i can not swap out the keyboard
c) i have no IR devices

my laptop is an ASUS F3JC. it meets the specs of the game and everything. does anybody have any ideas?

Lobsta

**EDIT** i am running vista 32 bit, in case people dont see it under my name <---


----------



## Lobsta (Feb 27, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Lobsta, 

I personally don't have this game, so I can't give you guaranteed advice, but I'll give you something to try until someone who's knows about it wanders this way. 

It seems to be a common problem with Vista (and I see you've done your searching before posting here, as I too came across the PS/2 and infra-red suggestions.) Only real thing I can think of is to try playing it in compatibility mode :4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you could always try a usb keyboard just to see if that helps.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

I have *Morrowind* on my Desktop PC, so...

On my system accessing the Console does not require any INI entry. Just use *[~]* :4-dontkno


----------



## -1GN33L- (Jan 11, 2012)

worked for my computer (windows 7 hopme premium hp pavillion slimline s5360a home pc ) as most forums say its the infared detecter things (with hp at least) i have a pc with a remote controll for media so i upluged the reveiver from the pc like most forums say and it didnt work but what most leave out is that if you have a dirver (i think it driver its in the device manager) installed for it then you have to stop that 2. so the places i read said that with hp you cant stop that unless you stop your keyboard to so i though o well lets give it a try any way so i wen it device manager and started seaching for infared reviecers (ended up being in human interface ) then i right clicksd and clickd disable went into morrowind presd the tidle key and it worked so if you dont have any ifared devices plugged in then try that seaching through your device manager to see if you have any enabled (probly culda just said that but im ninja like that) most of the times ive seen the infared devices that have been installed are in 
human interface devices


----------

